# Training



## Dummy (May 31, 2013)

I for one am really really curious to find out how different people train and how it helps them in WC or other martial arts.

My question to you is 2 part A) do you strictly train WC exercises or do you incorporate other strength or endurance building exercises into your WC training? b) do you observe a nutrition based diet or do you eat anything you can get your hands on?

be as constructive as you can be and we might have a good discussion on our hands.


----------



## K-man (May 31, 2013)

Dummy said:


> I for one am really really curious to find out how different people train and how it helps them in WC or other martial arts.
> 
> My question to you is 2 part A) do you strictly train WC exercises or do you incorporate other strength or endurance building exercises into your WC training? b) do you observe a nutrition based diet or do you eat anything you can get your hands on?
> 
> be as constructive as you can be and we might have a good discussion on our hands.


OK. I'll go first.  I don't train WC, I don't train for competition and I am a certified sport coach. As well as my MA training I spend an hour a day in a circuit class with a trainer. The programme is random and conducted by different trainers on different days. There is always a strong aerobic component and then more specific exercises to work the arms, legs, back, and stomach. 

As far as diet is concerned, I just eat a good balanced diet with almost no soft drinks and no junk food. I don't believe in dietary supplements at an amateur level of training (I even question their validity at elite level). :asian:


----------



## mograph (May 31, 2013)

Just wondering: Why the ROFL emoticon?


----------



## K-man (May 31, 2013)

mograph said:


> Just wondering: Why the ROFL emoticon?


Good point. Maybe it's all in the name of the poster. :asian:


----------



## Dummy (May 31, 2013)

K-man said:


> OK. I'll go first.  I don't train WC, I don't train for competition and I am a certified sport coach. As well as my MA training I spend an hour a day in a circuit class with a trainer. The programme is random and conducted by different trainers on different days. There is always a strong aerobic component and then more specific exercises to work the arms, legs, back, and stomach.
> 
> As far as diet is concerned, I just eat a good balanced diet with almost no soft drinks and no junk food. I don't believe in dietary supplements at an amateur level of training (I even question their validity at elite level). :asian:




i agree 100% i wouldn't take supplements even if i was a body builder instead of a martial artist but a banana milkshake never hurt anybody, on a side note im really interested in exercises that increase arm strength (body weight exercises preferred) so if you have any of those you could share , that would be awesome.

I myself follow a circuit routine which goes arms - calves - fore arm - core. On some days.


----------



## Dummy (May 31, 2013)

mograph said:


> Just wondering: Why the ROFL emoticon?



Dunno tbh it felt like my first thread needed an emoticon.


----------



## Eric_H (May 31, 2013)

Dummy said:


> I for one am really really curious to find out how different people train and how it helps them in WC or other martial arts.
> 
> My question to you is 2 part A) do you strictly train WC exercises or do you incorporate other strength or endurance building exercises into your WC training? b) do you observe a nutrition based diet or do you eat anything you can get your hands on?
> 
> be as constructive as you can be and we might have a good discussion on our hands.



a) WC time is for WC, Tai Chi Time is for Tai Chi, P90x time is time for P90x. Let each one alone and give it's individual strengths.
b) I have a medically restricted diet, so I have to supplement with vitamins and the like.


----------



## Dummy (Jun 1, 2013)

Eric_H said:


> a) WC time is for WC, Tai Chi Time is for Tai Chi, P90x time is time for P90x. Let each one alone and give it's individual strengths.
> b) I have a medically restricted diet, so I have to supplement with vitamins and the like.



I see , your routine is very strength and endurance oriented , but what about flexibility? I don't know too much about tai chi but does it help with flexibility?


----------



## mograph (Jun 1, 2013)

Eric_H said:


> a) WC time is for WC, Tai Chi Time is for Tai Chi, P90x time is time for P90x. Let each one alone and give it's individual strengths.


Amen, brother. Add "stretching time is for stretching."

I've seen people combine stretching and tai chi; they get bad stretching and bad tai chi. It's like driving and texting.


----------



## Dummy (Jun 1, 2013)

mograph said:


> Amen, brother. Add "stretching time is for stretching."
> 
> I've seen people combine stretching and tai chi; they get bad stretching and bad tai chi. It's like driving and texting.



Haha!


----------



## Argus (Jun 1, 2013)

mograph said:


> Amen, brother. Add "stretching time is for stretching."
> 
> I've seen people combine stretching and tai chi; they get bad stretching and bad tai chi. It's like driving and texting.



Unfortunately, some people even do that with Wing Chun, using the forms as some kind of physical exercise as opposed to practicing the principles and mechanics of the system.


----------



## Domino (Jun 4, 2013)

Enjoy doing various exercises for stretching and flexibility, core work using body weight or pole training for arms, wing chun drills building speed and power up slowly, visualisation, air dummy or drills or shapes, anything goes.

Regarding entry level. "Slow training.... fast learning, fast training.... slow learning"


----------



## WCman1976 (Jul 3, 2013)

It's been a long time since I replied to a thread on here. Thanks for bringing me out of retirement!

Anyway, aside from training my forms outside of class and practicing techniques in the air (or against my brother-in-law, when he is willing to be my living wooden dummy), I also do workout programs. So far the list has included 10 Minute Trainer, P90X, Insanity, Asylum (sequel to Insanity), Les Mills Combat and Rev Abs. After doing each of those programs solo, I also did hybrids. My favorite so far has been the P90X/Insanity hybrid because you are building strength/overall fitness with P90X and cardio with Insanity. And I mean REALLY building it. I never encountered anything even close to Insanity before I tried it.

As for nutrition, I do meal replacement shakes, a post-workout drink and (sometimes) protein bars for a quick snack.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 11, 2014)

On most days I like to separate my wing chun training from exercise, with one exception: after a super-hard workout (whether it is with weights or cardio), I like to do my biu jee. Why? Because my teacher nicknamed biu jee "the desperation form." While I do it, I like to pretend I just got confronted by some punks on the street who don't give a damn that I'm completely burned out from my exercise. It makes me do the form more intense, like it should be.


----------



## almost a ghost (Feb 11, 2014)

Wing Chun: At least an hour of SLT a day, most days I'll get another hour and a half practicing things past SLT. I take off sometime if I've taught for the day.

Gym: Weights, three times a week.

Other: I spend 45 minutes doing a lot of stretching (a lot taken from Yoga) at home before I make my way to the gym. I also use to run 5K every Saturday, but the uneven pavement around my new home has given me some knee problems so that's on hold for a bit, I added a longer stretching routine in place of that.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 11, 2014)

Eric_H said:


> a) WC time is for WC, Tai Chi Time is for Tai Chi, ...


You may start that way, WC time is for WC, Taiji time is for Taiji, until one day you have cross trained many styles, you may find out that you can't afford to give:

- WC time is for WC,
- Taiji time is for Taiji,
- SC time is for SC,
- longfist time is for longfist,
- praying mantis time is for praying mantis,
- Baji time is for Baji,
- Zimen time is for Zimen,
 - XingYi time is for XingYi,
- ...

You can only give:

- combat time is for combat.


----------

